# Salter Covers



## OtherSide (Jan 23, 2012)

Where can i find online those vinyl salter cover? 

thanks Brett


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I looked online for a long time and coudlen't seem to find one, I ended up going to the place i bought my spreader from and bought one there.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Find a canvas company, usually can be custom made for $150 or less...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I bought one from the plow place for like 75 bucks. Id look around before having one specially made. Its about as thick as a tonnou cover and fitted perfectly to the spreader.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

A lot of guys will have the Amish make them. I really would like to find someone to custom make me a few cost effectively. I've been meaning to make a thread on the topic myself. We have some mexican guys up the road that do great upholstery work. They priced me somewhere in the $300 range for a canvas one with snaps installed on the spreader and all, but that's a bit more than I wanted to spend. I've heard the Amish guys will do them for like $75. Nice doubled corners, eyelets, motor cover sewn in, the works. And you know they take pride in their work, so I'm sure they're nice. I just wish I had someone nearby like that and I'd give him plenty of business.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

The one i bought has the eyelets sewn in and came with 4 small heavy duty bungee cords as well.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

got-h2o;1425259 said:


> A lot of guys will have the Amish make them. I really would like to find someone to custom make me a few cost effectively. I've been meaning to make a thread on the topic myself. We have some mexican guys up the road that do great upholstery work. They priced me somewhere in the $300 range for a canvas one with snaps installed on the spreader and all, but that's a bit more than I wanted to spend. I've heard the Amish guys will do them for like $75. Nice doubled corners, eyelets, motor cover sewn in, the works. And you know they take pride in their work, so I'm sure they're nice. I just wish I had someone nearby like that and I'd give him plenty of business.


dont use snaps. they'll clog with salt/sand and then rust over the summer.

i had a local upholstery shop that specializes in boat covers make both of mine, think they were about $125 each. money well spend. I leave salt in all winter long with those covers over the top. 4 heavy rubber bungee cords @ $1.25 each and they stay put in the wind


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a cover for my Buyers spreader that i purchased from them. Go to there website to the v-box spreaders and go to accesories and the covers are there. Fit great I have had it for 6 years it is holding up very well. Probably the same one as TheGoldpro because mine came with four bungees also.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

got-h2o;1425259 said:


> A lot of guys will have the Amish make them. I really would like to find someone to custom make me a few cost effectively. I've been meaning to make a thread on the topic myself. We have some mexican guys up the road that do great upholstery work. They priced me somewhere in the $300 range for a canvas one with snaps installed on the spreader and all, but that's a bit more than I wanted to spend. I've heard the Amish guys will do them for like $75. Nice doubled corners, eyelets, motor cover sewn in, the works. And you know they take pride in their work, so I'm sure they're nice. I just wish I had someone nearby like that and I'd give him plenty of business.


Bill,

I started reading this and thought, "oh boy here we go, Bill is bashing on some stupid comment somone made":laughing:


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

OtherSide;1425046 said:


> Where can i find online those vinyl salter cover?
> 
> thanks Brett


Try to find a local awning shop. Thats where I had mine done and pretty cheap.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I went to a supply company that makes them for dump trucks in my area. I got the 22oz heavy duty vinyl ones made custom for my 2 truckcraft dump inserts with double stitching, wrap over side and stainless eyelets for the bungees. $500 for both out the door. A little pricey but they are tough, fit the inserts perfectly and will last for years. The lady who took the measurements made one for her husbands truck and it is going on 5 years of use and that is used for everything from aggregate to salt all year long. I should get a good 10 years out mine I think.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

philbilly2;1426191 said:


> bill,
> 
> i started reading this and thought, "oh boy here we go, bill is bashing on some stupid comment somone made":laughing:


lmao.........


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

www.angelos-supplies.com


----------

